# Back Feathers



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Some pigeons have white or base colored feathers on their back. Is there a type of gene to have a certain colored back?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

yes different genes for different rump/back colours. I think wildtype has a white patch on the rump. Does this mean wildtype has a pied gene in its genetic makeup, two if you include albescent strips on the tail (non-smoky).


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> yes different genes for different rump/back colours. I think wildtype has a white patch on the rump. Does this mean wildtype has a pied gene in its genetic makeup, two if you include albescent strips on the tail (non-smoky).


The albescent strip on the tail and the almost white rump of Wild-type birds aren't determined by pied genes.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

You know that for fact? Don't they need to map that part of the genome before we jump to conclusions? I am the student here its my job to ask questions. I have a black bird with white rump and I always refer to it as pied, are you telling me its not?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a brown spread cock and he has a white back. One of his offsprings is black splash, the other is black grizzle (parents: brown spread cock x blue grizzle hen).


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you pied?


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> You know that for fact? Don't they need to map that part of the genome before we jump to conclusions? I am the student here its my job to ask questions. I have a black bird with white rump and I always refer to it as pied, are you telling me its not?


Here we are all students who want to learn from each other. 
In this case there is a difference between almost white rump of wild-type birds and white rump caused by a distinct pied gene. Withal, there isn't black birds (S//?) with almost white rump so your bird has previous pied gene. 
Please post a picture of this bird.


----------

